# Mizuno MX 23/25 MP32



## MashieNiblick (Mar 16, 2011)

Having used TP21s with Rifle 5.5 shafts for many years I bought a bargain set of MP30s with S300s to try out just before I became ill in 2009. I'm pretty sure that now I'm getting back into golf these are not really the right clubs for me now even though they do feel and fly great when hit properly. Love the looks too.

I'm thinking I might try and pick up a set that's a bit easier to hit to see me through for a while until my game is a bit more stable and re-established. Been doing some research and looking at the MX-23/25 which seem to come with a light weight shaft. I gather they were top selling clubs in their day and there are lots of sets at golfbidder.

Anybody used/using them and any thoughts, especially if you moved to them after using more of a blade/semi blade.

However also noticed a few decent sets of MP32s which look fab. Again anyone used these. Would they hard to hit for a reasonable 11h/capper?

Cheers


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry not actualy used them but I believe the MX 25s are a realy special club and well loved with everyone who playes tham. I was going to get a set a while back and made a post about them, all I got was glowing reports. What shaft have you seen in them? DG XP?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 16, 2011)

I got a set of MP32 last year for use in winter to help improve my ball striking. Got on so well with them that have switched to these as my summer clubs and now use the mp57 in the winter.

I get l lovely ball flight, probably don't go as far as the 57's at the moment but when it warms up a bit the distance was about the same even though the are more lofted I think.

Got them from one of the shops in Inverness for Â£125 2-PW with brand new multi compound grips on. They had been part exed by a high handicapper for something more forgiving. 2-6 irons had hardly been touched  well worth a try if you can find a decent set.


----------



## Philm (Mar 16, 2011)

far as i know the replacement for the mx25, are the mx200s, whihc i have and they are lovely to hit, though im not a low h/c player @20

Phil


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 16, 2011)

I play with MP32 & love them wouldnt change them for the world .. they just sit beautifuly at address.. BUT i would say they are not for everyone . some of my mates with  lower H'cap than me (9.2) couldnt hit them out of their way there is no real forgiveness off them if you dont hit it right , beautiful club tho .. are you going to outing in donegal ? if so your welcome to try mine at the range or whatever .


----------



## Region3 (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought some MP32's cheap when I decided to try to get into golf again, but unfortunately I had no idea about different shafts and they came with R300 in them.

If they had a stiffer shaft I'm sure I'd still have them now. I got quite a low flight with them and miss-hits lose quite a bit of distance but they were lovely to hit and at address and I wouldn't hesitate in having them again.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 16, 2011)

I absolutely love my MX25s they are not the longest club in the world but the forged heads give great feel and feedback. The longer clubs are full cavity so more forgiving and shorter irons are half cavity for control. 

Look good, feel good, & play good...What more can you ask?

The MX200s are great too and I read a review saying they are a bit longer than the MX25 but they are newer so probably more expensive just depends how much you want to spend really.


----------



## crux (Mar 16, 2011)

I picked up a set of second hand MX25's just over a year ago and played them all last season. Can't praise them enough, decent looking at address, great feel, decently forgiving on miss hit's and most importantly of all... They just give you confidence that you have a good bat in your hand.


----------



## Crow (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a set of MX23s and can't fault them, although I haven't played with many other clubs to be able to compare them against!
In fact my whole bag is about 6 or 7 years out of date.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for replies guys. Good to know that they all play well. Not surprised really as they all have Mizuno stamped on them. 

Alex - the MX 25's have Dynalite SL shafts. MX 23 have DG Lite. Popped into local range and picked up an ex-demo MX300 with DG XP so I can try it out to see if lighter shaft does make that much difference. That is a nice looking club and might be where my future lies in the longer term. Should be some good deals around as it's now been superceded by the JPX800 pro.

Bladeplayer - Sadly I'm not gong to Donegal (golf holiday in the Emerald Isle still a life time ambition though) but that's a kind offer.

As things stand, heart and eyes say MP32, head says MX 23 or 25, Mrs MN says "why do you need more golf clubs?"  (must watch out for her reading over my shoulder) 

Need to ponder and see if I can try some out.

Once again thanks to all of you for your advice.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 16, 2011)

Another MX23 user here, and although a high handicapper, I find when hit out of the sweet spot, there's no better feeling. Also like the thin top line at address - much better than some of the thick paddle blade types! 

Golfmmad.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Go for the Mx25's. They come with Dynalite super light shafts that play really well. They are superb out of the middle, just as buttery as the better Mizzies. The large cavities look a bit wierd but at address it cannot be seen even on the long irons. I have to praise the hittability (if that's a word) of the mid-long irons, they just fly really well. 
I'd have a look on Ebay they go cheaper than Golfbidder,as long as the seller has 100% feedback you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was in the Pro shot at Fairways in Inverness the other night and they had a set of MX25 that were in tiptop condition. I think they were reg shafts, but not sure for Â£125. i'm sure they would post them out to you.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Just seen these on't bay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MIZUNO-MX25-IRONS-...=item230f27e6e0


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 17, 2011)

Just seen these on't bay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MIZUNO-MX25-IRONS-...=item230f27e6e0

Click to expand...

You might have some competition for those I lost my 8 iron few weeks ago and struggling to find a replacement


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, they look nice. On my watch list with a couple of sets of MX23's. Am gonna have a look round some local places too.


----------

